# هام جداً دورات بريمافيرا 6 ممتازة معتمدة من أوريكل



## aladdinkhalil (10 مايو 2010)

بعد طول عناء وجهد في البحث عن مكان محترف لتدريس بريمافيرا 6 وجدت مركز promostar 
مميزات المركز:-
1- معتمد من أوريكل وشهاداته كذلك
2- يوزع المنهج مع الدورة فالكل يعلم أن الشرح ينسي بعد أسبوع من الدورة لو لم يكن معك منهج الدورة
3- مواعيدة منضبطة ودوراتة مستمرة ( وهذه المشكلة سيلاحظها من عاني مثلي في حجز وإنتظار دورة بريمافيرا لمدة أكثر من شهر ثم لا تنعقد في النهاية أو يجد أنها بريمافيرا 3 مثلاً أو يجد مدربين هواة وغير معتمدين)
4- مدربو المركز معتمدون وعلى أعلى مستوى من الكفاءة
للحصول على التفاصيل www.promostar .com
0168801506-0225240508
ملحوظة :أرجو من إدارة المنتدى تثبيت هذا الموضوع كي تعم الفائدة على الجميع حيث أني لم أجد عنوان هذا المركز سوى في أحد المنتديات فعيبهم الوحيد في رأيي هو عدم تكثيف الدعاية


----------



## ahmedafatah (11 مايو 2010)

كم سعر الدورة كاملة أخي الكريم


----------



## aladdinkhalil (11 مايو 2010)

أرجو الإتصال بالموبايل وهو رقم مدير المركز وسوف يرسل لسيادتك تفاصيل كل دورة وأسعارها 
وعموما الدورة مستويان والتفاصيل مع مدير المركز
أما أنا فليس لي لأن أتحدث في هذه الأمور لأني لست موظفاً في المركز 
وربما حدثت تخفيضات بعد حصولي على الدورة وعنوان المركز لمن يريد هو المعادي بجوار محطة المترو خلف مسجد الفاروق


----------



## mustafasas (12 مايو 2010)

اي محطة مترو المعادي ليها كذا محطة باسمها علي ما اعتقد


----------



## aladdinkhalil (12 مايو 2010)

محطة المعادينفسها بدون إضافات وهي محطة واحدة
وليست حدائق ولا ثكنات المعادي
وبالتوفيق


----------



## aladdinkhalil (12 مايو 2010)

المعادي فقط


----------



## احمدابوالعزم (13 مايو 2010)

سعر كورس 102 هو 1850 جنيه
سعر كورس 106 هو 2300 جنيه


----------



## gorgoniser (31 مارس 2013)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات:20:


----------



## gorgoniser (31 مارس 2013)

اعتقد ان الرابط الصحيح للموقع هو:20:
http://www.promastar-emea.com


----------

